# Knife sharping feed back



## Rednec (May 26, 2009)

Has anyone tried/seen these wheels thur bass pro?

http://www.razorknife.com/aboutus.htm


----------



## boneboy96 (May 26, 2009)

not thru Bass Pro but i did see them at another gathering...knife and gun show a while back.  I bought the set and have yet to open it up and try it out.    I did watch the vendor sharpen approx a dozen different knives with the set though and they seemed to all be very sharp indeed!


----------



## Rednec (May 27, 2009)

let me know what you think. im considering a buy...These are $40, is that about what you pd for yours?


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 5, 2009)

I use them exclusivly and they work good, I keep one up at the deer cooler and it gets used everyday, I got mine from belsaw-foley. they also have them on fleebay


----------



## KYmonster (Jun 10, 2009)

Ask them knife makers what they think.


----------

